# Right heigth for deer blind windows



## kenforu

What is the heigth that the windows should be from the floor to the bottom of the window? also how big do you make your windows height, width and length.


----------



## garrettryan

I make my windows 44" off the floor.. but it is all preference and how tall you are, how tall your chair is. I make them as wide and big as possible. usually 30" by 18" but sometimes smaller, depends on the box etc.


----------



## garrettryan

oh and I build them all upside down as you can tell.. so you might not want to trust my measurements.


----------



## 2GOOD

Kinda depends on your personnal preference and body size. I cut mine at 42" from floor with a height and width of 10"x 20" for a 4x4 box blind. On the 4x6 box, I will cut the 6 ft side windows 10"x30". Home depot will cut the plexiglass for you and they sell pre-cut pieces generally in 12"xwhatever.


----------



## shanegair

garrettryan said:


> oh and I build them all upside down as you can tell.. so you might not want to trust my measurements.


hahaha


----------



## Trouthunter

You cut them at a height that is right for you or whoever is hunting out of it.

TH


----------



## Rusty S

Put your chair in there at a comfortable position and take your measurements then, there is nothing worse than a deer blind with too tall windows, you should be able to lean forward with your rifle out the window and still be setting in your chair. If you make your windows at eye level when you are setting in your chair, and are hunting a tower blind, you will have to stand up to shoot an animal that is 4' from the ground. rs


----------



## CHARLIE

I think trouthunter hit the nail on the head. I am a tall guy and I cut my windows 42 inches high and about a 10 inch vertical opening. Some folks dont like wide windows and some do so thats all up to you. Some folks feel if the window is too big the animals can see you. Its whatever makes you happy.

Who says Garrattryan builds his stands upside down ??

Charlie


----------



## kenforu

Thanks the blind will be used by several family members that range from me 6'1" and my wife 5'3" that is why I am trying to get a good balance it will be a tower about 12' to the bottom and 15' to eye level.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Anywhere around 40-42" and you should be good. You can skrunch down to make a shot in your chair but it ain't easy to hover over it and shoot if the window is too high.


----------



## Rusty S

You might want to put a couple of boat cushions in the blind for when your hunts it. rs


----------



## mickey839

I made a new blind last year. I'm 5'11" and cut mine at 39" tall and 9"x22" (height and width). It works well for me and my 11 y/o daughter both. I have old computer desk chairs in my stand that adjust up and down which make it possible for anyone hunting out of it to adjust for their preference.

Also, figure out how you want to do your windows before you decide on the height and width. I wish I would've looked around more before deciding on mine. Dickinson Feed has some nice framed, sliding and hinged plexiglass windows for a reasonable price, but I didn't find those til after I cut the holes in my stand (which ended up being too big for their windows). We used them on my dad's stand and are very pleased with them. Don't know if you live anywhere near there...


----------



## Team Binnion

*38"*

38" from the floor to the bottom of the window


----------



## Too Tall

I agree with whats been said. Get a chair and measure while sitting. 40-42"'s seems to bee the standard sizes.



Rusty S said:


> there is nothing worse than a deer blind with too tall windows,


Whats wrong with my windows? They work for me.


----------



## kenforu

Thanks for the input I will look around for prefab windows and see whats out there.


----------



## John Galt

Haute Pursuit said:


> Anywhere around 40-42" and you should be good. You can skrunch down to make a shot in your chair but it ain't easy to hover over it and shoot if the window is too high.


Not to mention, low windows make it easier to open one eye and check for deer while you're slouched down, dozing in the blind....


----------



## shallowminded

I make mine around 42" to the bottom. They are 32" wide X 8" tall on a 4x4 blind. I build the entire frame out of 1" 16 gauge square tubing then put the siding on. I like the wide windows so I can keep my head in the back corner and see several different views without moving. I am 6' 2" tall and use an adjustable chair.

Keep in mind if you are on a tall hill, or up high in the air you may have to make the bottom lower to compensate for the angle. Depends on how close you may be shooting.


Shallow


----------



## El Cazador

try these guys: http://ideal-aluminum.com/photos.html


----------



## Rainy

Tom is building me a new stand this year. I will finally have a stand with the window low enough to see out easier and it will make for better balance when shooting. The bottom of my window is at 38 inches. No more tippy toe balancing or having to stand up to shoot!

Rainy


----------



## BOI Jr.

These are good. Easy to install.
http://www.boedeker.com/ezglide.htm


----------

